
What's it like to be in a community of remote self-managing teams? - glorquin
https://pinqconsult.com/squads-a-community-of-remote-self-managing-teams/
======
iweinfuld
I particularly like the idea of using the Squads.com model in existing
organisations. I'd love to run an experiment with that.

